# yes or no on oversize arrow shafts for 3d shoots



## knt795 (Apr 16, 2010)

oversize or reg shafts for 3d shoots


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

I shoot CEX 3D Selects now, but I will be going to the Fatboys or Victory soon. I have been beat by the fat shafts before. Cant beat them Join them.:embara:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

oversize shafts


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Victory X Ringers for me. Fly great and gets me 4-6 extra points per shoot.


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

For 3-d all i have ever used is Carbon Express CXL SS. Bar none they are the best I have shot. Even tonight I was trying out some new fletchings and was shooting 4" groups at 50 yards!


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

How well do the X ringers fly with being only 6.2gpi?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

After 7 shoots so far this season, I started off with Line Jammers and had averaged about 4 12's per shoot with 7 being the most in one shoot.

Last weekend I shot Maxima 3D selects, same bow etc.... picked up 7.


ya never know...:darkbeer:


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

i shoot fatboys


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

i shoot XRingers...great arrows and i need all the help i can get


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*3d*

Goldtip xcutters.

Always going to use the largest shaft and shoot 60lbs.
DB


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Fatties ! All the way. I shoot Fatboys now but will be going to Victory XRingers very soon, I think.


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*oversize*

Fatboys for me.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Id love to shoot fat shafts but its hard to get them to spine out and keep the arrow weight down. Ill stick w/ my vforce hv's for now.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i shoot a 24-25/64 shaft, linejammers, and i shot my best ibo round yesterday, and i got a total of 16 extra points by shooting these yesterday. they are awesome.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

im saying yes when i can afford it.
remember its a game and why would you let others have the upper hand on you!!!


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

fatboy,s for me


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

Fat shafts for sure. I had 3 shots out of 20 targets yesterday that were very much borderline, with a thinner arrow there would be no question, I woulda been 6-8 points down more than I was without my fatboys. They get me extra points every single time I shoot.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Shoot what you want and enjoy but do some of you guys really know how small a 64th is? If you shoot an arrow 4/64 larger that means you can pick up 1/32" of line cutting advantage. That is half of the smallest mark on most tape measures. I think most of of you would be surprised to find that if the fat shafts cut the line, the medium shafts likely would also.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

I shoot GT Pro X-Cutters. Need all the help I can get with the guys I shoot with.:shade:


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

BoCoMo said:


> Id love to shoot fat shafts but its hard to get them to spine out and keep the arrow weight down. Ill stick w/ my vforce hv's for now.


I haven't seen them be a big deal with the two guys I shoot with in terms of them getting more lines than me and as above I can't find an arrow fattie that spines well for my bow.


----------



## fat shaft (Feb 28, 2009)

Fat shafts rule


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

I shot CX Line Jammers & CXLs and GT X Cutters & 22 series for several years but found I wasn't getting any higher scores with them due to "line cutting". 

In all honesty I really think there are more cons than pros with fat shafts. Fat shafts a little harder to tune due to their spine weights and the overall diameter is much more affected by the wind and drifts a lot more. Fat shafts were more brittle and were cracking a lot faster than regular diameter shafts. 

As someone already stated there is about a 1/32 of an inch advantage using fat shafts. If I'm that far off on the shot a fat shaft isn't going to help much. I've been shooting regular shafts for the past 2 years and haven't missed the fat shafts at all.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

jmvaughn06 said:


> How well do the X ringers fly with being only 6.2gpi?


You must be looking at the HV version...not what I shoot. The regular X Ringers weigh 7.6 gr/inch in the 350 spine.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I personally think if you have confidience in your shot and yardage regular size shafts will work just as good as anything out. so it all comes down to can you make the shot and judge the target, poor form and or bad shots and yardage will not get you there just because you have fat shafts, sometimes you still will be out 1/8 no matter how fat the shaft. I personally think ACC are the best you can get, example- dave cousins shot 50 up in fl with ace shafts in k50 just my .02 !!!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*BoCoMo*Id love to shoot fat shafts but its hard to get them to spine out and keep the arrow weight down. Ill stick w/ my vforce hv's for now. 




$dabucks said:


> I haven't seen them be a big deal with the two guys I shoot with in terms of them getting more lines than me and as above I can't find an arrow fattie that spines well for my bow.



If you shoot Easton Fatboys you can get them to spine right cause they come in 340,400 and 500 spine

Just got a few 500 spine Fatboys to try again and a 80gr tip and the shaft cut 27.5" they spine out near perfect for my Shark X NI at 29"/60lbs:thumbs_up they just don't have the consistancy group wise that I like, but neither have any all carbon shafts I have shot

But like *3Dblackcamo* said A/C/C or A/C/E is about the best you can get even though they are small diameter, I shoot the A/C/C 3-28/500 with 70gr nibbs and shoot better than with a fat shaft


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Shot my Victory Nanoforces yesterday.. They cost me a 12 on a couple of targets. Wasn't the arrows fault though, if I had put the shot more true, the shaft would not have mattered.. :wink:

I'm going to keep shooting them because they are going to save me many more 5's on the field and 10's on the FITA ranges when the wind starts blowing.. :becky:


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

huntindoc said:


> You must be looking at the HV version...not what I shoot. The regular X Ringers weigh 7.6 gr/inch in the 350 spine.


Does anyone shoot these extremely light fat shafts and how well do they tune, i'm looking at getting some so I can get my arrow weight down just wondering how they fly?


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

I shoot the Gold Tip Ultralight 22 series arrows for 3d, and have had no problems with them tuning.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Fat shafts are overrated


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

fat shafts are over rated just like 2 inch cutting broadheads think you can misjudge and make trash shots and still get good results!!!


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

flintcreek6412 said:


> Shoot what you want and enjoy but do some of you guys really know how small a 64th is? If you shoot an arrow 4/64 larger that means you can pick up 1/32" of line cutting advantage. That is half of the smallest mark on most tape measures. I think most of of you would be surprised to find that if the fat shafts cut the line, the medium shafts likely would also.


A 32'cnd is huge IMO when talking about line cuttng ability.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

jmvaughn06 said:


> Does anyone shoot these extremely light fat shafts and how well do they tune, i'm looking at getting some so I can get my arrow weight down just wondering how they fly?


I bareshaft tuned mine and I shoot fingers! I'm thinking with a little time and patience, anybody can get the X-Ringers HV 350's to tune.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

This is my second season now shooting the Victory HV350's, and I will continue to shoot them until either they are no longer made, or I "tip over" !!!

These arrows tune very easy. I just received my new Pearson Advantage bow last Wednesday afternoon, and I set the rest up by eyeballing the centershot, and eyeballed the arrow level. I went and shot through paper, and the very first shot was perfect left/right, and 1/16" nock high --- I didn't change anything. Then I went and sighted it in, and with 60 to 80 shots thru the bow, I shot it at a 3D shoot on Saturday, and shot 2UP.

The arrows fly great, and group too good --- they grouped so good I was trashing arrows one right after another, so now I shoot each arrow at its own spot on the target. You definetly want to use pin nock bushings and pin nocks with them. My arrows are 29 1/8" long, 110gr PDP points, and 2" Blazers fletched at 3 degree offset helix.

The 6.2gr/in really is great for me, as it allows me to shoot a larger diameter shaft at lower poundage. They are shooting out of my bow at 283fps at 52#, and they weigh 325gr. I definetly pick up an average of 4 to 6pts per shoot by using them.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Fat shafts*

Gold Tip Ultralight 22 series for Me, no problems with them tuning!!


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*arrows*

*+1 for the biggens*

*ONCE YOU GO FAT YOU WANT GO BACK*:thumbs_up


----------



## jereast12 (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with others with good form and shot placement and judging the correct yardage you shouldn't need a bigger arrow the way I look at it is if my arrow is out by a sixteenth I didn't hit my spot so shame on me ... I shoot flatline surgicals couldn't ask for a better group shooting true flying arrow !


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Absolutely fat shafts, as someone here said earlier, why give someone else the upper hand on you........I personally shoot the triple X pro's for ASA shoots and 22's for IBO's when speed counts too. Shoot what you want, but give yourself an edge also. GO FAT!!!!!

:darkbeer:


----------



## meat58d (Apr 23, 2010)

*Atleast one Con to shooting fatter arrows*

This is a pic of my CXL 250 with my wifes Maxima hunter 150 "robin hooded" right inside it. That arrow is a gonner. Good thing they make them while we sleep.


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

meat58d said:


> This is a pic of my CXL 250 with my wifes Maxima hunter 150 "robin hooded" right inside it. That arrow is a gonner. Good thing they make them while we sleep.


I did the same thing to my wife this past weekend. Tubed her CXL150 with a Radial X Weave Pro. Glad she was in the 11 ring :wink:


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

I used to shoot the fat shafts. But I have discovered out of MY bow I can get better flight and groups with just plain normal size arrows. I guess I would need to spend more time tuning to get them equal, so for now I'll stick with the Lightspeeds and ACC's


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Victory X-Ringer HV 350's all the way for me!! And yes, 1/32 of an inch is almost nothing, but the results speak for themselves: I got more than a few points in the last 3D I went to due to line cuttin big shafts!! -Chris


----------



## McGinnis7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nitroboy said:


> *BoCoMo*Id love to shoot fat shafts but its hard to get them to spine out and keep the arrow weight down. Ill stick w/ my vforce hv's for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say I have both sides of the spectrum I have gold tips 22 pro's and acg's. It's really close the only reason that I shoot the 22's over my acg is the $$$$$ I almost fell better the acg.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

$dabucks said:


> i haven't seen them be a big deal with the two guys i shoot with in terms of them getting more lines than me and as above i can't find an arrow fattie that spines well for my bow.


what!!!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Well after going back again and trying to go with some fat shafts I think I'll stay with my A/C/C's for 3-D, shot first 3-D shoot today since I tuned my bow up with the Fatboys and Well lets just say I sucked *****!!, got home early and re-tuned and sighted back in with the A/C/C's so next weekend I should be back up 20+ points from this shoot, Oh man it was bad, I only got one 5 but I was eating them 8's up like a fat kid with a chocolate cake, LOL


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

As time goes on, I'm getting to the point of rules simplification as in, SHOOT WHATCHA BRUNG...and doing away with all the special divisions and classes.

All the associations have more divisions and classes and as a result, Champions, that the WWF and the other wrestling associations.

SHOOT WHATCHA BRUNG, and if your score isn't good enough...go out and practice more.

The majority out there say, "I shoot to have fun and be with my friends", but then as soon as someone makes a comment like mine above with regard to elimination of the classes and divisions...Suddenly....."having fun and being with my friends" is NOT what they practice!

Talk the talk, but don't walk the walk.

Men's Pro
Womens Pro
Men (16 and over).. NO MONEY, if you want money, shoot PRO
Women (16 & over)..NO MONEY, if you want money, shoot PRO
Youth (13-16) (boys and girls)
Cub (12 & Under) (boys and girls)

And that is it.

Z00-WEE; I'll probably catch some flak over this.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## SticksandString (Oct 12, 2008)

agree


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

i think if you use oversize shafts , you should pay more in entry fees because these arrows are tearing up the targets more than the regular ones. If you're shooting your own targets, no biggie.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree with you for the most part. It would be cool if they did classes based on ability like the NSCA does. As you have high finishes you move up.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

i like the idea of less classes.


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

my wife and I are both shooting the Easton Flatlines with great results. I had 11-12's today and 11-10's in our local 3d. If you can shoot you will hit nomatter if it is a big shaft or not.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

morphious said:


> my wife and I are both shooting the Easton Flatlines with great results. I had 11-12's today and 11-10's in our local 3d. If you can shoot you will hit nomatter if it is a big shaft or not.


I will agree with that, Went back to my A/C/C's after going south this last shoot with the fatboys and shot a 101 on 10 targets, a 27yd **** was the shortest shot and a 47yd deer was the longest


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

field14 said:


> As time goes on, I'm getting to the point of rules simplification as in, SHOOT WHATCHA BRUNG...and doing away with all the special divisions and classes.
> 
> All the associations have more divisions and classes and as a result, Champions, that the WWF and the other wrestling associations.
> 
> ...


Seriously, we'll always be in the process of adding and eliminating classes in the national organizations. Look at what's happening to the K50 class at ASA. Not too many entries and not growing in numbers. Not knocking it just recognizing it. Same with traditional at ASA. Although you'd have a barn burning if you tried to eliminate it, I think we have more traditional shooters at our local shoot. And you can find lots of other examples.

The problem, as always is which ones go and which ones stay.

As for me, it is way above my pay grade to make these kind of recommendations...


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

X-Ringers Spine perfectly for me and fly straight and have picked up a few extra points as well.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

there were two or three shots that could have been helped by fat arrows for me today. so shoot em if you got em.


----------

